# I finally did it



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I followed a real recipie and made made homemade dog food. 
It was still on the stove cooling before I put it in the food processor a little and hubby tried it thinking it was dinner. I bout laughed my tail off. However, they both liked it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep. I'm still laughing too. I just asked him what he wanted for dinner tonight. I'm mean like that. He won't tell anyone at work though.


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

Haha that's great!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh that is too funny!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmileyoor hubby. But good for you!!!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh it was good for him. Chicken brown rice carrots broccoli cauliflower rosemary and chicken broth. But I couldn't bring myself to taste it. Today we're making cookies.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Cyndilou said:


> Oh it was good for him. Chicken brown rice carrots broccoli cauliflower rosemary and chicken broth. But I couldn't bring myself to taste it. Today we're making cookies.


I wonder if your husband will like that as well!!! LOL sorry............ that was just really cute!! Glad that you had a great success homecooking!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I eat Gus and Grace's food that I prepare....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Be careful w/the rosemary as some dogs don't tolerate it well.


----------

